# How many miles do you have on your odometer?



## PowerDriver (Oct 31, 2016)

i own a 2013 Hyundai Accent, and it has 246,000 miles on it. It will be at 300k in less than a year, doing Lyft full time. It’s running great. How about you guys?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

180k reliable (Ford) & 165k unreliable (Bimmer)


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

PowerDriver said:


> i own a 2013 Hyundai Accent, and it has 246,000 miles on it. It will be at 300k in less than a year, doing Lyft full time. It's running great. How about you guys?


Less than 50k after averaging 20 hours a week since November 2017.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

290k
Civic


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

223,000 Hyundai Santa Fe...

Purring like a kitty kat...

Rakos


----------



## KewlDriver (Feb 26, 2018)

Cars that made these days will go over 300k miles with the recommended maintenance. My 2007 Ford Escape Hybrid has over 250k miles.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

2016 Altima with 15,006 miles...


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

2013 Civic. 290,000 miles and purring like a kitten
so far total average cost per mile = 22.7 cents. that includes purchase price of car, 5 years insurance, title, registrations, gas, tires, brakes, oil changes, wipers, etc, etc.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mileage is just an number...

I'm a bit long on miles...

Butt...wearing very well...8>O









Key is keeping things lubricated...8>)

Rakos


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

IERide said:


> 2016 Altima with 15,006 miles...


baby your trans and get it serviced on time. My cvt blew at 75000 miles and cost 3200 to repair. The guy at the trans shop said some only got 35000 miles


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I do baby it and was weary of the CVT, but Nissan is confident enough with it to give me a 100k mile warranty on it.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

PowerDriver said:


> i own a 2013 Hyundai Accent, and it has 246,000 miles on it. It will be at 300k in less than a year, doing Lyft full time. It's running great. How about you guys?


220,000 miles
Prius.
Awesome!!!


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

15 Honda Pilot, 72,300 miles. 2600 rides.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

183K


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

96k
107k
145k
122k


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

09 Ford Flex 187k
13 Hyundai Elantra 140k


----------

